# *Unitronic Waterfest Summer Sale*



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic is pleased to announce its Annual Summer Sale, starting July 2, extending through August 3, 2015! Going on its 21st year, Waterfest is back; BIGGER and BETTER than ever for 2015. With Unitronic as the Drag Race and Dyno Event Sponsor, this year is sure to be even more insane than ever before.
Unitronic’s Summer Sale Promotions can be found below. Make sure to Pre-Register to take advantage of the increased savings *if you are attending Waterfest*!

• *$100 OFF** on NEW Unitronic Performance Software installations + One FREE single-day General Admission Ticket for Waterfest 21 when you Pre-Register* for your flash at Waterfest*. Pre-Registration will run from July 2 through July 17, 2015. 

• *$50 OFF** on NEW Unitronic Performance Software installations (if not pre-registered), available at Waterfest or through its Dealer Network from July 2 through August 3, 2015. 

• *Up to 10% OFF*** on select Unitronic Performance Hardware, available at Waterfest or through its Dealer Network rom July 2 through August 3, 2015.




Be sure to Pre-Register here for your Unitronic Performance Software Flash to receive the FULL $100 discount and one FREE single day General Admission ticket for Waterfest 21. Pre-Registration ends Friday, July 17, 2015 at 8:00PM Eastern Standard Time (EST).



To find a Unitronic Authorized Dealer in your area, please visit our Dealer Locator.

* Only applicable on NEW Performance Software Installations. NOT applicable on Upgrades, etc. Cannot be combined with any other promotions.
** Some exclusions apply. Please view the product page(s) for applicable discounts. Cannot be combined with any other promotions. Valid in North America only.
*** $100 promotional existing client discount can NOT be combined with Summer Sale Discount on K04 Upgrade Kits.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Take advantage of the savings! Only 7 days left to save $100 for NEW Unitronic Performance Software installation + One FREE single-day General Admission Ticket for Waterfest 21 when you Pre-Register your flash. Pre-Register here!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

Take advantage of the savings! $100 off your new Performance Software + One FREE single-day General Admission Ticket for Waterfest 21 when you pre-register online before July 17 8pm eastern time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Only 5 days left to save $50 for NEW Unitronic Performance Software and up to 10% on select Unitronic Performance Hardware.


Contact your local Authorized Unitronic Dealer for more info!


----------

